# modify my tablesaw or waste of time??????



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

So I am starting to get more serious into woodworking, and am finding out that my table saw is junk. I have the black and decker FS200SD. here is a link to a review about it
http://howtomatthew.blogspot.com/2009/05/tool-review-firestorm-fs200sd-black.html

I don't need it to cut down sheet of plywood, but I do need it to be able to make accurate cuts and the fence on this thing sucks. 
I would love to build the table saw stand that was featured in April 2009 issue of ShopNotes magazine but that does not fix the fence issue. 
I was wondering can I remove the table top and replace it with a sheet( not a 4x8 but maybe something a little bit bigger than what is stock) of plywood? this would allow me to make my own inserts (another thing the table lacks) and with some t track I could build a great fence for it. 
Another option would be to just lay a sheet of wood over the tabletop itself.
Again I know this sounds a little crazy, but I have the materials to do this, and due to space and money (more due to money than space) I can't upgrade to a better saw for quite a while.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Waste of time.

You would be better off buying a new saw on clearance or a used one off Craigs list or something similar. Something with a larger belt driven motor, larger top and a accurate fence. You should be able to get a saw for $75 - $500 depending on how new or what style. They have plenty of members on here that have gotten craftsman contractor style saws for $150 or less and they were very happy with them.

Look at this thread.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This would work and it's cheap*

Your saw sits inside and your fence is not used. I haven't seen one or used one, but who knows.  bill
From Amazon: Amazon.com: SKIL 80092 Folding Table Saw Stand: Home Improvement


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, many of us have gone that route....honestly, I'd sell it for $50 or so, and put that towards a fund for a saw with better bones. Adding anything to that saw other than a good $30 blade or a homemade crosscut sled is akin to putting lipstick on a pig....it's a waste of lipstick and it annoys the pig. :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

+3. I agree with getting a different saw. 











 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lol ya can't polish a turd... Unless you ask the mythbusters...

Your asking for trouble, disapointment, waste of money and ultimately heart break... 

Find a different saw...

~tom


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

firemedic said:


> lol ya can't polish a turd... Unless you ask the mythbusters...
> 
> Your asking for trouble, disapointment, waste of money and ultimately heart break...
> 
> ...


+ 1! You can sprinkle a turd with powdered suger but it'll never be a donut!

Do your research, save your money and buy something (used or new) that you'll be happy with. Patience friend.

Jeff


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys....I know I need to buy a new one, but that is not an option for the next couple of years.....there is just not the money there for it. craigs list is no help either....I am on it all the time looking, not that I have the money. Like i said i have the wood and t track to do what I suggested, so there would be not cost involved. 
So let me ask this...with the buying a new table not an option......is either of the two ideas possible, and if so which would be the better of the two?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe Bills option would be your best bet. :smile:


----------



## MAKOAGON (Apr 7, 2011)

craigslist has many secrets - one big help is to check often. another idea is to post a wanted add in the forsale section. be smart/diligant and it will pay off. even if you were to sell you black and decker for 50$ and buy a craftsman or ryobi for 55$ that would be a huge improvement in my eyes. and it would only cost you 5$.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

tito5, you know if you mention what area you live in, someone might have a saw to sell. I have a belt drive, cast iron top Craftsman saw, I would sell for $60. It has steel wings, and needs a little cleaning up.
I'm in SW Florida


----------

